# The History of Electronic Music (1937-2001)



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

The History of Electronic Music in 476 Tracks (1937-2001)

http://www.openculture.com/2016/03/the-history-of-electronic-music-in-476-tracks-1937-2001.html

An impressive sound archive. You can check it out directly at Ubu web site:

http://ubu.com/sound/electronic.html

I guess electronic and avant-garde music enthusiastics will find this very interesting. :tiphat:


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I thought for a moment it was podcast I'd listened to about the history of electronic music. The podcast was never completed due to commitments of its host, but it was cool while it lasted. I see this is more samples or examples than commentary, but that will be interesting too. Thanks.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Very nice and useful post


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Very cool, I'm listening to the Varese ones of course.............


----------



## Classical Gas (Jan 31, 2017)

This looks interesting, thanks. I notice a rather glaring omission from the list of 476 different pieces on the UBU website -- no entries for Tom Dissevelt or Kid Baltan, two of the more notable pioneers of electronic music.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Classical Gas said:


> This looks interesting, thanks. I notice a rather glaring omission from the list of 476 different pieces on the UBU website -- no entries for Tom Dissevelt or Kid Baltan, two of the more notable pioneers of electronic music.


Hello Classical Gas, welcome to Talk Classical.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

As the article states: "Also, there's clearly much more to electronic music than either celebrity DJs or obscure avant-garde composers. *Many hundreds of popular electronic composers and musicians-like Brian Eno, Kraftwerk, Bruce Haack, or Clara Rockmore-fall somewhere in-between the worlds of pop/dance/performance and serious composition, and their contributions deserve representation alongside more experimental or classical artists.*"

Very true. And the artists, who fall in between the worlds of classical music and pop music, aren't necessarily "popular" either. 
The more classically oriented composers may have been important for the history and development of electronic music, but the core of electronic music today is neither classical nor very popular/commercial music, just electronic music of all sorts. Indeed, the title of this project is very misleading.


----------



## pokeefe0001 (Jan 15, 2017)

I'm not really into electronic music so don't have much to add, but I think it's worth knowing that one of the early pioneers in electronic music was a jazz musician: Raymond Scott. Interesting Wikipedia article at https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raymond_Scott.


----------

